# Thick walled steel Propane tank for sale- 30 gallon - $25



## dennis g (Jun 2, 2012)

Strictly for building a smoker or BBQ. The pressure relief valve leaks . It is 4 1/2 feet high and 14" wide.  Great for building a smoker. I'm in Placerville, California. 530-621-0143 Will post pic as soon as I fiqure out how


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the post and welcome to the forum!

You may also want to post this in Buy-Sell-Trade too!

1) Please include your location in your profile (if you haven't already) so others know what part of the country or the world you are in to better offer advice for your climate.  Thank you so much!

2) At first, your posts with pictures (we call it Qview) are held for moderation, at least the Qview is.  _*Please do not post more than once!*_   We check for these multiple times a day and clear them for posting as fast as we can.  Once cleared, they will automatically appear; please have a bit of patience while we prevent unauthorized spammers from invading our site.

3) Please abide by our Terms of Service:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/terms-of-service

4) Thank you so much for choosing our forum!  There is plenty of information to discover; one way is the 2nd line from the top labeled in light grey, "Search Forums, Articles, Reviews and More!" - this is the gateway to our search engines!  And, don't hesitate to ask questions!  Thanks again!

Posting pics (Qview) is as easy as selecting the above square icon that pops up as Insert Image when you roll over it while composing a message, choose the view you want to post, and hit ok.  _*If it doesn't show up don't keep trying to get it to!.  *_

Just hit Submit below and once it clears moderation, it will appear later, within a day or two or less.  To keep spammers from posting nasties, everyone has to go through moderation at first, it is standard, but we check many times a day to clear all we can as fast as we can!  Thank you for being patient and understanding!


----------

